# Why (funny or maybe strange)



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This morning Lucky was eating his kibble and he became a little enthusiastic, so one kibble went flying under a chair in the living room. Instead of continuing to eat the rest of the kibble in his dish, he started barking and running around; he carried on until I lifted up the chair and got this one kibble out. Gave it to him, he ate it and then went on to eat more out of his bowl, like nothing happened. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


I swear Lucky has OCD; he is the Monk of dogs and has to eat his kibble in a particular order. When we play with toys, he will only retrieve the toy he brought me. He has a hide a squirrel, all the squirrels are same, but if he brings one over for me to toss, he will only retrieve that particular one; if I toss a different one, he will just ignore it.

Anyone else have an OCD pup?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

No OCD, but Riley is a thief and a hoarder! I have to empty his bed a couple times a day, and some of the things I find are very surprising! The other day the internet guy was here and Riley had his keys in his bed. The guy didn't even know they were gone. And he takes stuff out of the dishwasher everytime I open it. I could go on!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Walter, that's interesting. It's like he has his way all figured out and sticks with the plan. I was imagining you lifting up the chair for a piece of kibble. 
Mine are two funny little buggers so I don't see that behavior yet, will keep an eye on them though. What they do and I don't know why is, they bring out from 15-20 toys spread it around the living room but only play with one that both insist to share so I toss the toy and both grab it and walk back together. It's super cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> The other day the internet guy was here and Riley had his keys in his bed. The guy didn't even know they were gone.


That is hilarious, the only things Luck steals are kleanix, paper towels, tp, etc. He goes into purses sometimes to get them.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I think hes Just Very Smart*******
*Yogi* Way to Go Buddy!!!!!*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Well, I think he saw that scampering piece of kibble as prey that was trying to escape.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine does that too!!! She always plays with her food and sometimes a piece goes somewhere and I have to get it for her. :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

That is so cute. Jack does the toy thing, we play ball, he will only retrieve the one he brought to play with. Addie is my OCD girl. When she goes potty, she does 5 spins to the right, 5 to the left and then tee tees. If anything interrupts her, the process starts over.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

You all are cracking me up!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

ladodd said:


> That is so cute. Jack does the toy thing, we play ball, he will only retrieve the one he brought to play with. Addie is my OCD girl. When she goes potty, she does 5 spins to the right, 5 to the left and then tee tees. If anything interrupts her, the process starts over.


So funny.

If I am sitting on my recliner and Lucky is on the floor, he will come over, stand up, and put his front paws on the footrest. He will sneeze twice at me, which means come down and play. If he just stares it means he wants something else - be petted or handfed.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm OCD and Bella is the thief (I guess that's better than the other way around right? lol). I have a pic on the forum somewhere of Bella stealing a screwdriver that I had just put down while building her a bed. When the contractors did our remodel, she kept taking all the packages of door stoppers (just found another package recently!). These little guys sure do keep us on our toes  .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are quirky little things aren't they. sometimes I'll find a piece of kibble on a mat near Jodi's dish. For some reason he puts one there but eats the rest in his dish. Maybe it's saved for later. I think that special squirrel has been chewed and the newer ones don't have that broken in tastiness.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> This morning Lucky was eating his kibble and he became a little enthusiastic, so one kibble went flying under a chair in the living room. Instead of continuing to eat the rest of the kibble in his dish, he started barking and running around; he carried on until I lifted up the chair and got this one kibble out. Gave it to him, he ate it and then went on to eat more out of his bowl, like nothing happened. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> I swear Lucky has OCD; he is the Monk of dogs and has to eat his kibble in a particular order. When we play with toys, he will only retrieve the toy he brought me. He has a hide a squirrel, all the squirrels are same, but if he brings one over for me to toss, he will only retrieve that particular one; if I toss a different one, he will just ignore it.
> ...


That's so funny!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is OCD too. He likes his routine and thats just the way we have to do stuff. He has 2 really stupid things. First, when I go in the bathroom to put on mascara, he has to spin in circles chasing his tail......every single time! 2nd dumb thing is...every night when its time for DH to walk him, Pipper won't go to him. He runs around and barks and I have to go sit on the couch and then he will come to me and sit by my feet and I have to pick him up and hand him over to DH. Thats what we have to do every single time unless I'm not here...then he will go to DH on his own. Oh, and right after I eat breakfast, I have to say to him "you better run, I'm going to get you" and then he runs and grabs a toy and I have to chase him. He lets me know he wants this game by coming over and gently grabs my hand and starts to pull me....very very gently.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper is OCD too. He likes his routine and thats just the way we have to do stuff. He has 2 really stupid things. First, when I go in the bathroom to put on mascara, he has to spin in circles chasing his tail......every single time! 2nd dumb thing is...every night when its time for DH to walk him, Pipper won't go to him. He runs around and barks and I have to go sit on the couch and then he will come to me and sit by my feet and I have to pick him up and hand him over to DH. Thats what we have to do every single time unless I'm not here...then he will go to DH on his own. Oh, and right after I eat breakfast, I have to say to him "you better run, I'm going to get you" and then he runs and grabs a toy and I have to chase him. He lets me know he wants this game by coming over and gently grabs my hand and starts to pull me....very very gently.


That is so very cute.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

These antics of the fluffs are too cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL. He sounds like he is back to his normal self!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

The potty thing is like Ace circle one way then the other if he is interrupted he starts over. He always spreads his toys out like a toddler lives here. But picks the favorite for the day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> LOL. He sounds like he is back to his normal self!


He is back to himself, thanks.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - Jim was just calling Tyler "Monk" tonight. :HistericalSmiley: He is such an OCD dog. He likes to herd his food, he doesn't like to walk on wood or slippery floors (which we just put into our house in VT) - we ended up putting some packing paper down before we get area rugs. You should see him picking a trail. :smilie_tischkante: He won't cross over certain thresholds, he does the attention sneeze thing. He gets fascinated (obsessed?) with some things. Yup, Monk. :smpullhair:


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

I think our Bingley has OCD. In his first year he licked himself to such an extent that we had to put him in the hospital several times. He adopted a different obsession thankfully, and became obsessed with plush toys. Rarely does he not have one in his mouth. He likes to push them at us so we will play catch with him. Yesterday he started coughing for several hours, and I know it's the plush toys. So, I took them away and bought him a bunch of rubber toys, all which he rejects and does not like. Breaks my heart to withold his cherished and toys that comfort him! I'm going to ask the Vet about whether there are meds for his OCD.


----------

